# Squash bugs



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

My squash plants aren't even a foot taLl and I'm already getting squash bugs, what is a good effective spray. Tried that Sevin spray from home depot last yr and it didn't seem to do much. Thx


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have this problem every time I plant squash.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Recon I better start looking at mine too!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Next year guys try nemotoades after the last frost when your planting

They come from the soil and if you attack them at the start of their life cycle you will have better luck keeping them in check.

There are 3 types of nemotoades so do your research and ask the place you getting them from if they are the right ones

http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/beneficial-nematodes


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

FWIW, my neighbor/mentor had me use Martins Viper Insect Dust on my squash which had the bugs that bore right at the root where it goes into the ground.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Diotamaceous earth. They hate it.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> Diotamaceous earth. They hate it.


This. Its like a ground up crystal powder. They rub up against it and cut themselves. Don't breath it when ya put it out!!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I sprayed yesterday, but may have to give the diatom earth try


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

drfishalot said:


> I sprayed yesterday, but may have to give the diatom earth try


DE isn't the best, but won't give you cancer either. I use it when I see the little buggers on my plants.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonder what commercial growers do to control them? I srayed mine with liquid 7 and had some results,and the next evening started picking off the live ones and squish them and the eggs I find.I'll be danged if I haven't got them under control in one weeks time.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Wonder what commercial growers do to control them? I srayed mine with liquid 7 and had some results,and the next evening started picking off the live ones and squish them and the eggs I find.I'll be danged if I haven't got them under control in one weeks time.


 I think almost everything produced today is in a Hot House. Controlled environment with no bugs. Plus no taste. LOL!


----------

